# Water tray not stable (Lelit Mara PL62)



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

remove the drip tray and photo the machine without the drip tray.


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi

Mine doesn't do that. Have you got pictures of the drip tray without it connected to the machine? So you can what the rubbers look like?

Here's mine


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

They look to be the same as mine. Is there something on the reverse of the drip tray, where the rubbers sit, that's causing it?


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Actually maybe mine does it too

http://






I've never found it to be a problem. Once the drip tray is pushed into place it just sits there, unless it's deliberately wiggled!

I'd be inclined to relax and ignore it and just enjoy the machine - which I hope you are









Cheers

Tim


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

jpprovost said:


> Hi @salty (Tim)
> 
> Well, if it's sounds normal then this is great news. You know, when you buy a new machine you want it to be perfect so maybe I was worried for nothing...


Yeah I know what you mean. Honestly think this is fine though


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum btw. Be interested to know a bit more about your setup and your coffee journey in introductions


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

jpprovost said:


> A big thanks to you Tim for your help.
> 
> Just a quick question for you. How many g of coffee you put for a double espresso? 18 g?


No problem









I have a feeling that the larger basket that comes with it holds 14g but without checking I can't be sure.

I use a bottomless portafilter with a 15g vst dosed to 16g


----------



## jpprovost (Feb 2, 2019)

x


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

A vst or ims basket is better engineered than a standard basket. Plenty of threads on the forum like this one which explains more http:// https://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-42617.html

I wouldn't worry about it for now - work with the baskets that came with your machine and then think about upgrading in the future.

Page 42 of the manual says the larger basket (described as a filter in the manual) is for 14g of ground coffee. You may be able to get this up to 15g or more - worth experimenting to see what you can push it to and get the taste and results you want/enjoy.

Have you seen the excellent review that @DavecUK did on the Mara? If not, well worth a read and watching the videos embedded in it http:// https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

salty said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Honestly think this is fine though


I agree, there is often lateral movement on drip trays when wiggled in the way you are doing. If there wasn't they could be hard to slide off, especially when full!


----------

